# 2014 College Pick'ems Week 6



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, upsets and close games ruled week 5. It's not gonna get any easier! All games are on Saturday this week. Good Luck!

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson Clemson 41-0

Miami at Georgia Tech Georgia Tech 28-17

Florida at Tennessee Florida 10-9

Texas A&M at Miss. State Miss. State 48-31

Alabama at Ole Miss Ole Miss 23-17

Vandy at Georgia Georgia 44-17

LSU at Auburn Auburn 41-7

USCe at Kentucky Kentucky 45-38

Stanford at Notre Dame Notre Dame 17-14

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State Georgia Southern 36-28


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2014)

Clemson
Miami
Tennessee
Miss St
Bama
Uga
Barn
Carolina
Stanford
Ga Southern


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 28, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, upsets and close games ruled week 5. It's not gonna get any easier! All games are on Saturday this week. Good Luck!
> 
> Saturday, Oct. 4th



NC State 

Georgia Tech

Florida 

 Miss. State

 Ole Miss

Vandy 

LSU 

Kentucky

Stanford 

New Mexico State


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 28, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 28, 2014)

NC State 
Gt
Tennessee 
Texas a&m
Alabama 
Georgia 
Lsu
Usc
Stanford
Georgia Southern


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 28, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 28, 2014)

Clemson

Mia

Tennessee

Texas A&M 

Alabama 

Georgia

Auburn

USCe

Stanford 

Georgia Southern

Was picking KY to upset SC but they got some players suspended


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia Go Dawgs!
 
LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Sep 29, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 29, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## SLUGGER (Sep 29, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 29, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech 

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame 

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 29, 2014)

Clemson

Miami 

Florida 

Texas A&M 

Alabama 

 Georgia

 Auburn

USCe 

Stanford 

Georgia Southern


----------



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re:*

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 29, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Resica (Sep 29, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 29, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## mojo02 (Sep 30, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Amoo (Sep 30, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

NC State

Miami at Georgia Tech

Ga Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Florida

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Miss State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Alabama

Vandy at Georgia

UGA

LSU at Auburn

Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

USCe

Stanford at Notre Dame

Stanford

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State

Georgia Southern


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, upsets and close games ruled week 5. It's not gonna get any easier! All games are on Saturday this week. Good Luck!
> 
> Saturday, Oct. 4th
> 
> ...



Go Dawgs


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 30, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

Clemson
Miami 
Tennessee
Texas A&M 

Alabama 

Georgia
Auburn
USCe 

Stanford

Georgia Southern 


WDE


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 1, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson
Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## savannahkelly (Oct 1, 2014)

Clemson

Miami

Florida

Miss. State

Alabama

Georgia

Auburn

USCe 

Stanford

Georgia Southern


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Clemson

GT

Florida

Texas A & M

Bamma

uga

Auburn

USCe

ND

GSU


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2014)

Clemson
Ga Tech
Tennessee
Texas A & M
Alabama
Georgia
Auburn
USCe
Notre Dame
GSU


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 2, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 2, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 2, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Oct 2, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USC at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State
Reply With Quote


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech


Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn


USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 3, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## creekbender (Oct 3, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## Atlsooner (Oct 3, 2014)

NC State at Clemson Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech GT

Florida at Tennessee Vols

Texas A&M at Miss. State MSU

Alabama at Ole Miss Bama

Vandy at Georgia UGA

LSU at Auburn Auburn

USCe at Kentucky Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame ND

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State GSU 

Bonus Pick :

#3 Oklahoma at #25 TCU Oklahoma


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Well the three toss up games are still making me scratch my head so feel free to edit your choices as I am sure I will be wrong.  11:56 and I changed to miami and ND

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2014)

Saturday, Oct. 4th

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 3, 2014)

Clemson
GT
Tenn
Miss State
Ole Miss
GA
Auburn 
Kentucky 
Notre Dame
GSouthern


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2014)

NC State at Clemson

Miami at Georgia Tech

Florida at Tennessee

Texas A&M at Miss. State

Alabama at Ole Miss

Vandy at Georgia

LSU at Auburn

USCe at Kentucky

Stanford at Notre Dame

Georgia Southern at New Mexico State


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Kick off in just about 10 minutes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Kick off in just about 10 minutes.



Glad we have a 10 game limit or i'd have two wrong already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad we have a 10 game limit or i'd have two wrong already.



yeah I had a change of mind and switched two today.

A&M marching on the first possession.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah I had a change of mind and switched two today.
> 
> A&M marching on the first possession.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



probably going to regret the changes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Scores updated in 1st post. I'm already down 1.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Scores updated in 1st post. I'm already down 1.



Better than me I'm down 2.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Better than me I'm down 2.



Me too.


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

Think I'll quit making picks. Figured out I have no idea who's gonna win anymore!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 4, 2014)

Everybody has one really bad week.  I just went ahead and got mine out of the way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Everybody has one really bad week.  I just went ahead and got mine out of the way.



I'm still waiting on my really GOOD week. This sure wasnt it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 4, 2014)

Depending on Ga Southern and the Kentucky game, this could be ugly for all of us before its over?


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 4, 2014)

Well not all the games are over but right now I am batting a 1000. We will see how the rest of the night plays out.


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 5, 2014)

forgot about a&m 1 miss


----------

